# Superbowl



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 4, 2016)

Anyone think the Bronco's have a chance? Anyway I look at it Carolina has the edge.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 4, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> Anyone think the Bronco's have a chance? Anyway I look at it Carolina has the edge.



Broncos have a great defense, so they have a chance. Besides, not good when a younger brother has two rings, and the older just one))) Not fair)))


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeh Eli has one of the greatest upsets in super bowl history. Giants defense lacking this year.

Feel like best teams are NFC Seattle and Carolina good defense and offence. Brady had grass stains on back of his jersey much of this season.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm rooting for the Bronco's, but I don't think they will win, not after what Carolina did to the Cardinals. This one will be over by halftime because the Bronco's aren't coming back from a deficit of more than 10 pts.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 4, 2016)

I like the Broncos and generally root for them, but I am going for the Panthers. Yes, the Broncos have a good D, but they barely squeaked by with wins ALL season, even against crappy teams. The only really decisive victories they had were against the Packers, right when they started sucking butt, and the Chargers (sort of) near the end of the season when the Bolts were arguably one of the most beat up teams in the NFL. 

Then the AFC collectively decides to injure themselves out of contender status at the end of the season and in the playoffs, and the Broncos what: beat a back-up qb on the Bengals (barely), beat the Steelers on a turnover in the 4th and played a banged up Ben with no Antonio Brown who was out with a concussion. Then they play the Patriots who have 21 players on their injury report, and it is arguably the weakest Patriot team all season long. And what happens: again, they barely beat them. 

I like the Broncos, but they are not, and have not been all season a super bowl quality team. The Panthers deserve this one. 

k.


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 4, 2016)

I agree the Panthers do deserve this one, especially after the season they have had, and that Cam has had, even though it would be nice to see Peyton go out a SB champ


----------



## labor of love (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm really hoping Peyton can walk away with 2 rings. It would be great to out on top. It would be an absolute nightmare if Peyton was benched again in the Super Bowl.


----------



## panda (Feb 4, 2016)

suuuuupppppaaaah caammm!!!

i hate carolina fans though, theyre all bunch of fake band wagon banker dweebs. i was at a game last season; after a thomas davis tackle, the crowd started chanting kuechly. i stood up and yelled 'that guy's not even white you idiots!!!' and started rooting for the opposing team (falcons)


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 4, 2016)

I was rooting for Seattle couple years ago when they dusted the Bronco's in the Super bowl. Felt sorry for Payton though because it was a blowout. It was good to see Seattle finally get a SB win.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 4, 2016)

panda, you really have to stop holding back with your feelings! :lol2:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 4, 2016)

yeah I think the panthers have it in the bag though

newton is much more dynamic as a quarterback than brady in my mind, I don't see the broncos def being on his ass like they were brady


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 7, 2016)

Peyton goes out a winner! That Denver D was monstrous!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 7, 2016)

Yep Marko nailed it.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 7, 2016)

Congrats Denver from this seattleite. Anyone but cam newton and his **** eating grin.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 7, 2016)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Broncos have a great defense, so they have a chance. Besides, not good when a younger brother has two rings, and the older just one))) Not fair)))



There you have it)))


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm a 49'er fan and I'm resolved to defeat until our owner grows up! I liked Denver but I thought Carolina was going to roll over them - NICE GAME!


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 8, 2016)

I kept thinking Cam would pull out a win. Great defensive game on both sides. Manning looked old, no velocity to his throws.


----------



## lancep (Feb 8, 2016)

The Denver D was truly awesome. I too thought Carolina would pull out the win, when they were only down by 6 with quite a bit of time left on the clock.

Then, for all intents and purposes, the Denver D scored a second touchdown (causing the fumble and recovering the ball at the 4).

It was kind of painful watching Peyton. It's pretty sad that the Denver offense wouldn't risk throwing the ball at all when they only led by 6. It was 3 and out every time. Many of the earlier passing plays, Peyton was lucky that a bunch of his passes weren't intercepted, so it was clear why they weren't trying any more passes, but still....

Congrats to Denver and that swarming defense.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 8, 2016)

Every time they would putter out in the red zone and kick field goals was thinking FG not enough to beat Carolina esp. when just up by 6. But Cam was sacked, hurried, & knocked to the ground & two red zone strips that lead to Denver's only touchdowns. The Carolina defense was good too to his credit Peyton did get a couple drives with some downfield completions & the two point conversion.

That Denver defense was awesome, sure Peyton knows that better than anyone some how don't see him hanging around like Brett did going to different team before he finally quit.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 8, 2016)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Broncos have a great defense, so they have a chance. Besides, not good when a younger brother has two rings, and the older just one))) Not fair)))



Sure, but somehow I think Eli sees it a different way. Here is his reaction to the win. Awesome.

[video]https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/4D10E28FB81308315710757675008_46c2a00484d.5.1.1431 7891979158216011.mp4?versionId=AsU4IwSIZnedK1c1A97 Lx1hV14PovmhH[/video]


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 8, 2016)

Pretty amazing how well that family has done. The sons really carried on, and improved upon, their father's legacy. I can only hope that one day my son does the same, and takes wasting time on internet forums to an even higher level than I have been able to :doublethumbsup:


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 8, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> Pretty amazing how well that family has done. The sons really carried on, and improved upon, their father's legacy. I can only hope that one day my son does the same, and takes wasting time on internet forums to an even higher level than I have been able to :doublethumbsup:



ROFL


----------



## lancep (Feb 8, 2016)

mr drinky said:


> Sure, but somehow I think Eli sees it a different way. Here is his reaction to the win. Awesome.
> 
> [video]https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/4D10E28FB81308315710757675008_46c2a00484d.5.1.1431 7891979158216011.mp4?versionId=AsU4IwSIZnedK1c1A97 Lx1hV14PovmhH[/video]



All for one, and one for all .....


.... or not!

That is really funny. Eli looks like he is about to be sick. It appears that their mom, who is excited and enthusiastic, turns to share the excitement with Eli, sees the look on his face, and just turns back around. I guess the one thing he had on his big brother was one more Super Bowl win, but no longer, so at one level I can understand his feelings, but you'd think he'd have been able to at least feign some happiness.


----------



## 99Limited (Feb 8, 2016)

I caught that shot while watching the game. At the time I thought that was pretty weird that Eli was the only one that wasn't the least bit excited about what was going. Eli will never be able to reach the level of accomplishments that Peyton has. Not saying Eli isn't a good QB. Payton's stars are just better aligned and shine more brightly.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 8, 2016)

Eli is a little weird anyway that's why I like him. His older brothers would pick on him he would take it in stride with that goofy look on his face. No a GQ kind of guy like Tom Brady. Though I give Brady a lot of respect having to work behind a patch work offensive line all season.


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 8, 2016)

Denver had the needed formula - overwhelming defense and I have to admit I was quite surprised (and pleasantly so).


----------

